
The Human Revolution in Understanding Programs [pdf] - metmirr
http://drakon-editor.sourceforge.net/DRAKON.pdf
======
Glench
I agree that human understanding of software is one of the primary bottlenecks
and difficulties of writing and maintaining software, but it's always a little
suspect when someone claims to improve something about programming and then
talks about hypothetical toy algorithms like making lunch.

~~~
stcredzero
The rules proposed for creating easily legible diagrams determine mathematical
limits for the proposed visual language. (Prime example: no crossing of
arrows.)

~~~
Glench
That's fine, but I think what I would find more convincing is an example of
actual complicated program mocked up in this manner. I'm all for using toy
examples to sketch out the basics, but if you're proposing a system to make
software systems easier to understand, you should probably demonstrate it
actually makes at least one software system easier to understand.

I tried to do this with a JS library:
[http://glench.github.io/fuzzyset.js/ui/](http://glench.github.io/fuzzyset.js/ui/)

It looks like since this paper the author(s?) have developed it further and
built some real stuff. Here's a screenshot on their website: [http://drakon-
editor.sourceforge.net/folder-parrot.png](http://drakon-
editor.sourceforge.net/folder-parrot.png)

Is this an easier representation to read and understand? I'm not so sure.

~~~
selflesssieve
That folder-parrot example doesn't seem to illustrate the DRAKON methodology
very well. The flow breaks when you have to read the code within each step.

------
awwx
Couple more links:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRAKON](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRAKON)

[https://drakonhub.com](https://drakonhub.com)

------
vajrabum
Nice set of rules for laying out flowcharts. That said there's a reason
flowcharts are passé as a form of documentation.

